# To be or not to be/stick hits/article



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

To Be or Not to Be


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I for one, am not training in "play dog" on the weekends. Ridiculous.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Freddy said:


> I for one, am not training in "play dog" on the weekends. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


nor the weekdays!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I think we all have our speculations. Only time will tell what will happen.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder what will become of IPO when bitework is banned in Germany. Something tells me there will always be bitesports available in the USA. Perhaps this will lead to a paradime shift in who produces the good stuff.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Have they already removed the gun portion? I find that a dog who doesn't flinch at the starter pistol tends not to flinch at thunder and fireworks either. 

Honestly, when we do the pistol test, the dogs hold still but the humans jump.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The SV has been fully aware and a participant in this development for the last 20 years when they catered to show , the enormous economic boon, separated the BSP to another venue and schedule , and excluded the police dog trials.

"The SV will have to accept that German Shepherd breeding will no longer be according to a working standards, but just show breeding like any other candy ass breed,"

hey - I said candy-butt in another thread - essentially agree with this . It is the loss of distinct breed characteristics we see in many breeds . Seems like a movement towards one common basic dog-unit with interchangeable exterior appearance . All dogs act the same , only look different.

There is a video that I have posted a few times https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O39-KcW60fs
which says exactly this , that the SV is complicit , smugly supporting marginal at best dogs being sold for large , very large sums to foreign buyers anxious to belong to the GSD community . 
The narrator is critical of the dogs shown performing Sch H 
routine , with a decoy that was not at all a force to overcome -- a playmate more or less , and even then the dogs lacked security.
The video also addresses the difficulty with police agencies getting sound GSD for work - with interviews from trainers and handlers .
The video addresses problems which are crippling which are not DM and not hip dysplasia -- spinal problems possibly linked to intense inbreeding.

Good GSD will come out of non-SV countries if this continues .


----------

